# Turbo CO2 Bio System by Red Sea



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Just purchased this unit on Saturday at LFS. The salesman recommended it. My question is can anyone tell me the "homemade" mixture I can use vs. buying these $10 replacement canisters monthly. The reactor requires that you put the mix in and add 1 liter of warm tap (not aquarium) water. I thought if I knew the ingredients I could mix it up myself without the cost of buying their replacements. Thanks


----------



## Aulonochromis (Jan 14, 2005)

I've never heard of this system, but I assume it's similar to the Hagen. All you need is sugar and yeast. I like to add a little baking soda as well. There are some different recipes around that use champagne yeast and protein mix along with the sugar. I just use 2 cups of white sugar, one tsp. of yeast, and a tsp. of baking soda in a 2 liter pop bottle. I dechlorinate the water so any chlorine won't kill the yeast.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Brand new item. Not many, if any, of us have any experience with them. I also saw one at the LFS. In theory it seems to be similar to the Hagen unit, but it has a powered internal reactor. You hook the CO2 output to a power head. It looks pretty neat, and I imagine it does a good job.

Have you checked out the contents of the refills? I am sure they must have them listed on the package.

Mike


----------



## pk-sd (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it this one ?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That's it!

Mike


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey:

Thanks for the response. I will try this mixture out!


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I have only had it since Saturday and they say I will not see a difference for a week. Seems to be doing the job. I will check the ingredients like you suggested. I assumed they wouldn't list all of them. Thanks again!


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

yes - exactly. I am hoping I didn't waste my money. After buying it at the LFS I found the same item on the internet for alot less and the monthly refills alot less also. Thanks for the response!! Richard


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that the system is a good deal, especially since it comes with the reactor. Forget about the refills, A bag of sugar, yeast and baking soda with cost only a few dollars and last a long time.


----------



## pk-sd (Feb 16, 2005)

How big is the bottle on this system? Two liter coke bottle barley lasts one month with home made mix. I wonder how long will this bottle last ?


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm interested in seeing how you guys like this product. 

How much was it selling for at your LFS and where did you find it on sale online?


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd like to know where myself. I have several smaller tanks around here with plants and am interested in experimenting.


----------



## Ironfin (Aug 11, 2004)

This site seems to have pricings on a varity of items related to this.

http://www.azgardens.com/newCO22.php


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That Fish Place carries most of those items a little bit cheaper.

www.thatfishplace.com

Mike


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

It is a (1) liter bottle that states will last a month. I bought a few of the refills online for alot less than the lfs but am planning on trying the homemade mixture in the future. Thanks for the response


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

LFS sold for $39.95 with the refills selling for $9.95 each. I found the product online for $24.99 ( http://www.azgardens.com/newCO22.php) and I found the monthly refills for $4.99 at (www.thatpetplace.com ) - Good luck with it!


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

LFS sold for $39.95 with the refills selling for $9.95 each. I found the product online for $24.99 ( http://www.azgardens.com/newCO22.php) and I found the monthly refills for $4.99 at (www.thatpetplace.com ) - Good luck with it!


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

yep - $4.99 for the refills vs. $9.99 in the LFS. Thanks


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi renatl,

my name is Leticia and I am new to this forum... I was thinking about buying the same turbo co2 system you have, can you tell me how has been working for you so far?

thanks!


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> You hook the CO2 output to a power head.
> Mike


I'm guessing I have to buy the power head separately?


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

No, I do know it comes with a venturi pump.

I just bought one, I'll try to post in a few weeks once I can see how well it works.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Mind posting in a few days? I'm really excited to know how this thing works!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I used one for a bit. I fond the pump to be noisy and vibrate. I quickly moved to an inline reactor. I imagine it may work well for a smaller tank. But I think that you might be better off turning the pump into a reactor like this. I think it cost my 5 bucks to do and worked so much better then just pumping CO2 into the pump.









Let me know if you have any questions......I can tell you how I made it.
jB


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi m3th0d,

when I said I just bought one, I meant I REALLY just bought one... It's still coming in the mail! 

I'll post as soon as I install it, probably by friday/sat to tell you if mine does the same vibration as Jason's (probably will, we'll see) and I'll post again a few days later.

I know how you feel, I couldn't wait get anyone's opinion but I was so curious I just bought one to try. I'll let you know as soon as it's up!

Leticia


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Jason, 

any idea how many ppm you're getting with this product?

Just curious :icon_bigg


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Leticia,
I was using the thing on a 46 gallon. After I built the little reactor thing, I was able to get my CO2 to 30ppm's over the night. But by the time i got midway through photoperiod I was getting some serious PH swings cause my little reactor couldnt handle the size of the tank and the amount of light I was throwing at it. I imagine if the size of my tank was smaller and my lighting wasnt quite that strong it would have been ok. I cant venture a guess for you because there are so many variables. You are going to have to do some experimenting. I cant imagine just puting the CO2 through the venturi pump makes much more of a dif then just letting it bubble right into the tank. You need some type of reactor to really get your CO2 in the higher levels. What size tank are you using? What amount of lighting are you using?
jB


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Leticia said:


> I know how you feel, I couldn't wait get anyone's opinion but I was so curious I just bought one to try.


Hehe, I think I might as well order one too! It's either going to be this or the Hagen unit. I already have a Hagen unit so I'll try this one and compare. But still post your opinion on this product! I'd still like to hear about it just incase I don't end up buying it this week... 

Heya Jason,

Do you think I'll need a reactor for a ten gallon tank with 28w of lighting? It's pretty nifty what you did!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

m3th0d said:


> Heya Jason,
> 
> Do you think I'll need a reactor for a ten gallon tank with 28w of lighting? It's pretty nifty what you did!


I dont have too much experience with 10 gallon planted tanks. I think you will have to do some experimenting with levels. I am sure there is someone here that has put together a tank similar to what you have. Hopefully they will come along and ad some insite. If you find that you do need a reactor, I would think that one similar to the one I built would be fine for your size tank. Of course, there are reactors that are smaller and much more efficient. Good luck. Keep us posted on what you do.
jB


----------



## Miner Willy (Mar 24, 2005)

*Never seen that in the UK*

I haven't seen that reactor in the UK before. 

Has anybody used this one Ferplast CO2 Energy Classic. I ordered one before I really started reading this forum. While I've bee waiting for it to arrive I've made a system that seems to be working quite well. 
Oh well, I'll still try it anyway it's only £30 :icon_frow


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Hey Leticia,
> I was using the thing on a 46 gallon. After I built the little reactor thing, I was able to get my CO2 to 30ppm's over the night. You need some type of reactor to really get your CO2 in the higher levels. What size tank are you using? What amount of lighting are you using?
> jB


Hi Jason,

my tank is a 29 gallon, and I'll have 3.8 wpg (2 55w pc's). I think I'll probably end up copying your reactor anyway, could you send me seomething saying how to make one?

I guess I don't really understand why you'd get pH swings in the middle of the day... (Still sort of a newbie) but I'll take your word for it... do you think with the reactor it could work on a 29? Honest, now :icon_bigg 

Thanks for the advice!
Leticia
PS: Are you still using it on the 46?


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Miner,

I've never seen that either... sorry not much help.

M3th0d,

I'll post anyway


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Leticia said:


> I guess I don't really understand why you'd get pH swings in the middle of the day... (Still sort of a newbie) but I'll take your word for it... do you think with the reactor it could work on a 29? Honest, now :icon_bigg
> 
> Thanks for the advice!
> Leticia
> PS: Are you still using it on the 46?


Hey Leticia,
As the plants start to photosynthesize, they start to create lots of O2 (as can be seen in pearling) During the middle of the photoperiod, you have plants releasing O2 and the reactor trying to inject co2. But at this point the plants are producing so much o2 that the reactor can not keep up. During the evening there is no compitition for the reactor, so the reactor can get the co2 levels where they need to be. As the co2 changes, so does the PH. So if you start at 30ppm at the beginining of the photoperiod, and by the end the reactor cant keep up and the level starts to drop to 15ppm, then you will see swings in the PH that will reflect this. I hope that I explained that in a way you could follow me. 
About your other question. You are using almost as much light as me on a considerably shallower tank. I think that you are going to have probs with algae if you cannot supply consistent co2 levels. The reactor I made may hold up, but if you have a canister filter I would suggest and inline reactor.
Hope this helps!!!

Oh oh....yes I am still using the 46. I am still getting the thing in balance. When we start adding lots of light to these tanks.....we are slimming our margin for error. HEHE

jB


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> When we start adding lots of light to these tanks.....we are slimming our margin for error. HEHE
> 
> jB


Hi Jason,

I certainly hope so =)

Thanks for the explanation on photosynthesis, it makes total sense now. I do have a cannister filter, but I think I am going to try your reactor first before I try the inline reactor (haven't read up on it yet, but I am assuming I have to modify my filter and I am not confident enough for that yet; it's my first cannister and still in the box!)

But I may try it later. I'll let you know how the turbo works for me, let me know how your tank evolves. 

BTW, how did you make that reactor?

Thanks again,
Leticia


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Alright,
You are going to need a gravel vac for the reaction chamber. I think that I used the mini version of this. http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...older_id=2534374302026304&bmUID=1112148122412

The beauty of this size reactor was that I could use heater clips with suction cups to stick it to the side of the tank. You will need to do something similar. There is a check valve in the vac to help start the cyphin process. Drill this out. Now you are just left with the tube.










Next you will have to cut the venture output.










Then drill out the venturi nipple just enough so that it fits over the vac tube nipple. Use some silicone if needed.










The you put the venturi thing back in the pump. 










Place the tube from your CO2 at the bottum of the reaction chamber, so that the bubbles rise up the tube. Make sure the tube is as verticle as possible.










The water is forced into the chamber from the pump. The bubbles float up through the downward water flow. The water flow isnt strong enough to push the bubble all the way down and out of the tube.....this give the co2 constant contact with the water. The bubble will eventually disolve in the moving water. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask if yoy have more questions.

jB


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the description Jason,

I'll let you know how it works on my size tank.

Take care,
Leticia


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

NP....let me know how you make out.
jB


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

Leticia:

I think it is working great so far. I just purchased a better lighting hood a few days ago that holds two 6700 k bulbs. With the CO2 and this lighting it has made a huge difference. You should see my ferns and anubias!

Thanks for the response Richard

P.S. Sorry it took me so long to respond - have just been away.


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Renatl:

Thanks, I am glad you replied as that is very encouraging! Hopefully I have the same success as you. Oh, and if you read this, are you using a reactor chamber, or are you injecting straight with the venturi? 
Thanks,
Leticia

M3th0d:

I'm sorry it took me so long to post, I got the turbo but then it took me 2 days (!) to wash all my flourite. Anyway, I just installed it and it should start producing gas by tomorrow. All I have in there is some giant hairgrass for now (one of my plants sold out  so I have to wait to order them) but I will let you know anything I observe.

Best,
Leticia


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

so far it seems to be working great. I have seen a big difference in the plants. I think it would be a good purchase for you! Richard


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Heya Leticia,

I think I recall you saying you bought yours at AZ Gardens or was that someone else? Well, I ordered one from them and it seems they're out of stock since it's been a week and the item still hasn't shipped. My plants are starving!!

Anyhoo, keep us posted!


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

no, I bought mine on ebay from a seller called aquabuys. I don't know if they have any left but I know there is another seller currently listing it.


----------



## renatl (Jan 27, 2005)

using the venturi and it seems to be doing great. Good luck with yours. Would love to hear how yours are doing.


----------



## Miner Willy (Mar 24, 2005)

*It finally arrived...*

As mentioned earlier in the post I bought a Ferplast CO2 thingy. 

It's basically a Commercial version or a DIY reactor, can't complain about it. Check it out here


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I have had the turbo running for about ten days, and it works! My giant hairgrass looooves it. My other plants are in the mail so soon I'll have a better test going. Anyway, I had a questions for those of you who are also using this product:

When I set it up (folllowed all instructions, etc) the co2 tube filled with some water (1-2 inches) where it connects to the venturi. Is this normal? I disconnecting the co2 end of the tube and blowing it out and it worked for one second then filled itself back with not 1-2 inches, but like 9 inches of water, so I let it be. It has been back to 1-2 inches for a while, and it still blows bunches of bubbles through the water in the tube and into the aquarium every few seconds. Is this supposed to happen? Should I try to "fix" it, and if so, how? If it's not right, I have no idea what I did wrong...

Thanks a lot. Will keep updating on the progress,
Leticia


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update Leticia, be sure to keep us posted!

I just got mine today from AZ Gardens after 3 weeks!  Can't wait to set it up tomorrow and see how it works.


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ive been using the red sea turbo kit aswell but havnt seemed to be getting results.... Do you find that the bubbles dont dissolve fully and pop at the waters surface?


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Jason seems to have found so, and built a diffuser whose instructions he posted earlier on this thread. I have not been able to evaluate this yet.

I also called Red Sea about the water on the venturi end of my silicone tubing and the nice man there told me it's normal because the venturi is not very powerful, and it should not affect performance.


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

Leticia said:


> Jason seems to have found so, and built a diffuser whose instructions he posted earlier on this thread. I have not been able to evaluate this yet.
> 
> I also called Red Sea about the water on the venturi end of my silicone tubing and the nice man there told me it's normal because the venturi is not very powerful, and it should not affect performance.


Yea i ahve that same thing happen with me about the suction and always wondered why and now i know!  Thanx! haha I think im going to try Jason's diffuser and see how that goes... Leticia what size tank do you have and did you have the problem about the bubbbles popping too?


----------



## spongebrode (Apr 22, 2005)

FYI

Big Al's now sells this product.


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Well AJ,

quite frankly I get pretty small bubbles so I can't tell if they are popping or not... but some always end up on the surface. Still, all my plants, including the ones that arrived looking like transparent stems with all dead leaves are putting out new growth and A LOT of roots, all over the stems, so I think they're happy. (Oh, my tank is a 29g)

I also think I will try a modified version of Jason's contraption though, but I think I will drill a hole on the side of the gravel tube and silicone it to the venturi outlet because I want to be able to mount the venturi conventionally on the glass.

I'll make that tomorrow or saturday, so I'll try to post by monday about how it's doing.

Good luck with your project too, let me know what happens!


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

i was getting really small bubbles also but i found that none of the would dissolve and jus pop at the surface... But i finally made jasons diffuser and it looks as though that it might work! The lights are off at the moment so i cant take any pictures of it but as soon as they go on ill post some pics of how its going!

Id like to see how your tank is comming along and also the diffuser if you could post some pics when you can that would be great if not id like running updates thankyou! haha

Aj


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

And here it is! I hope its done right... I didnt have drill to drill the nipple thing so i just got a piece of hose that came with the gravel vac and cut it so it just fits the pump piece and gravel vac piece inside... There also seems to be a bubble ring that forms in the gravel vac round the opening doesnt seem to get any bigger or smaller. :icon_conf Jason do you find that you have one of these?

Anyways its been going for about 2 or so days now so i thought id post a pic of it so you can see if ive done well with it! haha










Also i thought id post my tank of how it is now and give weekly updates on how its going...

Tank:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks Great!!! I imagine that will help you get your CO2 levels much higher then the regular way. I assume you are talking about CO2 that builds up around the top where the tube meets the blue cover? I just put silicone in there so that it wouldnt collect. I am sure there are whats to do it otherwise if you get crafty. Keep us posted on how it effects your tank.
Good work!!! roud: 
jB


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Aj86 said:


> And here it is! I hope its done right... I didnt have drill to drill the nipple thing so i just got a piece of hose that came with the gravel vac and cut it so it just fits the pump piece and gravel vac piece inside... There also seems to be a bubble ring that forms in the gravel vac round the opening doesnt seem to get any bigger or smaller. :icon_conf Jason do you find that you have one of these?
> 
> Anyways its been going for about 2 or so days now so i thought id post a pic of it so you can see if ive done well with it! haha


How is this working for you? I may want to modify mine. Which vac did you get? How long is the vac cylinder? Do you know what size the small tubing is?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Macro (Apr 7, 2010)

Is anyone still using this product and having success with it?


----------



## Tullstone (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got this and im trying to find out how these guys mounted the powerhead without the standard suction cups.. you see? its on its side.


----------

